# Jack Dempsey Feeding Issues...Please Help!



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

My Jacks are really shy (mating pair about 3-4 inches in a 65 Gallon), hanging in caves most of the day, and anytime i even approach the tank if they are out they scatter. My wife swears I don't have any fish in there, until they breed and there are hundreds of little guys swimming around. My question is around feeding. I constantly see people post that thier Jacks are more active then mine, especially around feeding. I have had no luck with the floating pellets I feed them, most the time I just have to scoop them out of the tank an hour or two later. Here are the pellets and flakes I have, and then I routinely use SFB Bloodwords and Hikari Spuralina Brine Shrimp (which they will eat, feed like 2x a week).

Omega One Medium Floating Pellets
Hikari Cichlid Staple medium floating pellets
Aqeuon Color Enhancing sinking Pellets (wont touch)
Omega One Cichlid Flakes (they do seem to atleast like these somewhat)

No luck with the pellets though....I'm wondering if its because they float and they rarely go to the top of the tank. I know there healthy, good water condition, they have spawned twice in the last 3 months. So what am I missing?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

do you feed around the same time everyday? They may benefit from a school of dithers or possibly a target fish (dithers may be better due to the size of the tank) my dempseys were like that before I added tankmates.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bluejack23 I do feed them the same time everyday. A little in the morning, and a little bit at night. I just went out and bought dithers on Saturday, 5 giant Danios. Down to 4 now, as I woke up this morning, and one was missing. No sign of it in the tank, so I'm guessing it was consumed?!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably eaten. is your tank in a frequently occupied room? I had a pair in my bedroom that were shy and I moved the tank to the living room and they got used to the constant movement and became more outgoing.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

BlueJack23....they are. They have been in my living room for almost 2 years now. You would think they would be use to us moving around by now. I really am just frustrated with the lack of interest in food, and the fact I never see them. Plus I'm not sure they are even eating, outside of the frozen foods I give them.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is frustrating. Have you tried not feeding for a couple days then feeding the pellets?


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not, outside of maybe one day. You don't see anything wrong with the food I'm feeding them? What about my thought of it being due to the pellets being the floating type? Should I maybe look into sinking Pellets?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hikari makes a sinking pellet. That could work. I bought krill a long time ago and they wouldnt touch it untill I didnt feed for a few days. I hope you figure something out because I definately remember how frustrating this was for me.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well thanks for helping me with some suggestions. I thought I would get more feedback with people who have had this issue. I appreciate your help, maybe not feeding for a couple days is the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Np. Good luck


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Brmst40 said:


> Well thanks for helping me with some suggestions. I thought I would get more feedback with people who have had this issue. I appreciate your help, maybe not feeding for a couple days is the way to go. Thanks!


 I am sure they are eating even though you don't see them !
I have two pairs in seperate tanks with just a couple of flowerpots, plastic plants, and a few flat stones. I would go that route and get rid of their hiding places( caves), if you want to see them more. 
My fish are always out swimming around, and come to the front of the tank when I place my hand by the glass. 
I feed them 'flakes' and they come right to the surface and eat them. I don't think its the food ! 
John


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks John....what "Flakes" do you feed them?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

I have tried flakes pellets and everything else and my JD had no interest for them. I feed him meal worms, blood worms and crickets. He's usually fed a week on a week off since I don't usually have the time to go to my LFS for life food. But when I do stop by I buy enough to last me about 7 day's of feeding for the whole tank.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dsouthworth thanks. Your Dempseys sound like mine! They will eat the frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp, but essentially nothing else. I will look into some live food like meal worms as well, as I can get them fairly easily. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------

